
Remote hackathon I created happening tomorrow - bit-mask
https://hackanywhere.com/
======
bit-mask
Had an idea for a remote hackathon, so I created and launched one a couple
days ago.

It takes place tomorrow at 10am PST. So far just have a handful of friends
joining to hack with. Might become more of a weekly meetup on Discord to just
continually work on ideas.

If anyone is interested please join! Could be a nice way to meet new people,
work on your projects/startup ideas, and have others to get feedback from.

